# Der scharlachrote Horror [Vorschlag]



## Schlamm (7. Februar 2013)

Grüße,
Im Threattitel steht "Vorschlag", aber es ist eigentlich eine Bitte...

Nehmt bitte, bitte diesen verdammten Scharlachroten von der WoW-Buffed-Seite!

Er sieht mega mies aus...Die WoW-Menschen sind ohnehin keine Augenweide, diese Frisur, diese schlechten Texturen. Das ist kein Scherzthreat, mich nervt er ungeheuerlich. Jedes Mal in diese Visage zu gucken, furchtbar.
Warum nicht ein Landschaftsbild, wie zB das zweite was auftaucht, wenn man diese scharlache Ausgeburt weggeklickt hat?

Die Scharlachroten sind zwar in der Lore nicht unwichtig, im Spiel nehmen sie aber die Rolle von Bombopfern ein. Warum so eine Randerscheinung (Und dann auch noch so eine He-man-Kopie)? Es gibt doch schon bessere Charaktermodelle im Spiel (Malfurion, Tyrande etc.), nehmt doch die!

WoW hat schon nimmer die beste Grafik, aber sie ist stimmig. Doch dieses Bild würde mich als Neuling eher abschrecken, wirklich...

So, ich habe fertig.


----------



## ZAM (7. Februar 2013)

Ich mache es mal kurz. Um was genau geht es? *g*
Link, Screenshot wäre nett.


----------



## Derulu (7. Februar 2013)

Ich wüsste jetzt auch nicht, wo auf buffed ein Scharlachroter mit altem Menschen-Mob-Modell an prominenter Stelle auftauchen sollte


----------



## Dagonzo (8. Februar 2013)

Schlamm schrieb:


> WoW hat schon nimmer die beste Grafik, aber sie ist stimmig. Doch dieses Bild würde mich als Neuling eher abschrecken, wirklich...
> 
> So, ich habe fertig.


Ich glaube du hast Probleme, die wir nicht haben. Ich habe das beschriebene bisher nirgendwo entdecken können. Merkwürdig....


----------



## Schlamm (8. Februar 2013)

Ok...hier scheint Erklärungsbedarf da zu sein....*hochlad*

[attachment=13141:WoW_Mograine_Cover.jpg]


----------



## Schlamm (8. Februar 2013)

Oder hier...Die Buffed-Seite mit Bild. Es taucht immer auf, wenn ich die Seite öffne. Jedesmal.

[attachment=13142:WoW-buffed.bmp]


----------



## Tikume (8. Februar 2013)

Seit 20 Jahren gibt es übrigens auch JPG.


----------



## Wynn (8. Februar 2013)

Herzlichen glückwunsch Jpeg ^^

dir ist klar das du da die seite von von wow classic auf hast ?

du kannst die selben news mit einem der folgenden seiten aufrufen

http://www.buffed.de/World-of-Warcraft-Mists-of-Pandaria-PC-238645/
http://www.buffed.de/World-of-Warcraft-The-Burning-Crusade-PC-108740/
http://www.buffed.de/World-of-Warcraft-Wrath-of-the-Lich-King-PC-205501/
http://www.buffed.de/World-of-Warcraft-Cataclysm-PC-232999/


----------



## ZAM (8. Februar 2013)

Das einzige "Problem" ist wohl, dass http://wow.buffed.de auf die Classic-Produkt-Seite umleitet.
Wir können das demnächst mal auf http://www.buffed.de/WoW/ umbiegen.


----------



## Schlamm (8. Februar 2013)

Aaah, ok. Das erklärts...Warum habt ihr denn für jedes Addon eine Seite?  Naja, egal, dann pack ich mir mal die MOP-Seite in Favoritenleiste...

Ich dachte das wäre die aktuelle Seite, aber dann bin ich diesen Scharlachen ja endlich los 


@Tikume 
Sry ich wusste nicht, dass es noch so Leute gibt, welche Probleme mit Bmp haben :/ Liegts an der Größe, oder wieso fühltest du dich wieder genötigt, einen Kommentar fernab des Themas zu schreiben? Ich habe extra das Bild noch zusätzlich in den Beitrag eingefügt, damit sich ja keiner ausgegrenzt fühlt...
Mir persönlich ist es absolut unwichtig, welches Format eine Datei hat...solange ich sie öffnen kann.
Wir haben mittlerweile Festplatten in Terrabyte Größe, unbegrenzte Surfflats...naja...egal.


----------



## Dagonzo (8. Februar 2013)

Schlamm schrieb:


> Aaah, ok. Das erklärts...Warum habt ihr denn für jedes Addon eine Seite?


Damit es übersichtlicher ist?^^


----------

